# Hydration pack for young kids?



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Im wondering if your young ones ride with a Hydration pack? My son is 5 and just started hitting real trails with me. He see's my camelback and wants one. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a small Hyrapak for my son, he had since he was six (now 8). Another option is at Jenson as this is designed for kids;
Camelbak Kids Antix Pack '10 at JensonUSA.com


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought CanelBack Mini-Mules for my kids 5 and 8

Designed for kids. The older models are designed better than new models..fyi


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 on the mini-mule. Got one for my granddaughter this spring, she loves it, won't ride without it. The Antix looks good I had not seen that. More room for snacks and treasures. Be sure facilities are readily available for the first few rides. The grandgirl sucked down 1.5 liters in less than 9 miles the first ride with it. We had to hit every bathroom in the park.. Just priceless.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Both my son-9 and daughter-6 ride with mini mules also, They love them.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Another mini-mule here for my 7yo and my 5yo. The Antix is a bit large for a small child. There's not much room in there, but enough for their water and to carry snacks and a spare tube.


----------



## imero (Aug 6, 2011)

mini-mule for my 6 year old son. he won't hike or bike without it.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Great feedback so far. He likes the looks of the Antix ... but Im concerned now that it may be big for a 5 year old. Hmmm


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son's on his second mini mule. The first one he had had no pockets, only water. He loves his new one.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

My daughter uses a camelback skeeter. 50oz, no pockets so I carry everything else for her.
Camelbak Kids Skeeter Pack '11 at JensonUSA.com


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

My 6-year-old son LOVES his Camelbak Antix. He likes carrying his glasses, gloves, and spare tube just like Dad. He's a real ATGATT (All The Gear All The Time) type. We got it on close-out a few months ago for about $20.

BTW, it's on sale at Jenson for $25 plus shipping.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Camelbak 2011 Mini-M.U.L.E. Kids Hydration Pack | #MiniMule11 | Shop at BagKing.com

i'll be getting one of these for each of my girls for either birthdays or Christmas this year.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Jenson had 50oz Hydrapaks on closeout for $16/each last summer so I got 3 in different colors for our kids. They love them, and they're handy for other stuff like hiking, sports, etc.


----------



## joshuakerr (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for all this info. my son will be really excited to get a hydration pack like dad.


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

indianadave said:


> Camelbak 2011 Mini-M.U.L.E. Kids Hydration Pack | #MiniMule11 | Shop at BagKing.com
> 
> i'll be getting one of these for each of my girls for either birthdays or Christmas this year.


I bought mini-mule for my daughters, and they love it. The cheapest I was able to find was from here: Camelbak Mini-Mule 50 oz. Hydration Packs for Kids - 2010 Model @ $24.95. It's 2010 model, and they only have the pink ones though.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Update -

We picked my son up the Camelback Antix in Red and Black and a pair of Fox DirtPaws and he loves them. The Antix fits my 5 year old perfect.

Now he keeps telling me that his kit is cooler than mine.

Thanks for the advice everyone!!!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's great. My son rides with Fox Dirtpaws also and loves them. When I stepped him up to a Mini Mule from an Antix, he was delighted to have room for his sunglasses and snacks and stuff. Best 30 bucks I ever spent.


----------

